# Male or female gsd for guarding/personal protection



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Is there a difference?My cousin has a female pitbull and told me that females are more protective , because they have the "mothers instict".Does he know his stuff or is he talking nonsense?Thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Your cousins's comment is interesting. I would think it would depend on the dog's temperament. 

This older thread has more information:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/police-k-9/533826-male-vs-female-police-dogs.html


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

It really depends on the dog. I'd say overall, IME males are far better for PP than females. You can find some good females, but it would be easier to find a good male. I think the "females are more protective" is an old wives tale.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Why are males better, @Slamdunc? Don't police forces use predominantly males? If so, why? or maybe I got that wrong


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Testosterone


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

^^^ Yup, that is a big part of it. 

Males are generally larger, stronger and more aggressive. Males do not go into heat and you don't have to deal with a female that may become flaky during her heat cycle. Don't get me wrong, there are some strong females out there. But, I would prefer a male for a PP dog. 

Yes, most Patrol K-9's are male. For pretty much the reasons stated above; size, aggression and strength. I rarely see females for sale when testing and selecting dogs for patrol work. A really good, strong female is worth much more to a breeder than a one time sale. They keep those dogs back for breedings and make more money. That is another reason that we do not see a lot of females offered for Patrol work. You don't see the goose that is laying the golden eggs.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm with these guys. I wouldn't trade my f emale for the world, but I always steer people towards males. The dogs I hold, raise or anything else with the intention of PPD/LE is a male.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh yeah I didn't think of that...they wouldn't want to sell a good female, they'd want to breed her.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

imo, if you're going to afgahnistan, you want an intact male. If you're going to the bronx, a good female should suffice. Unless there's a price on your head or something... "Really Good" females don't normally make good breeding stock (irregular heats, small litters), but less experienced breeders may not be aware. I know a few people who swear by females, with good reason. Come to think of it now, a well trained young adult "retired dam" may not be all that hard to come by? well worth a look if you're in the market. They tend to live longer as well.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Three year old thread


----------

